# Silicon small nozzle adapter to use with glass droppers



## Silver (30/12/16)

Was watching this video and saw something quite interesting

Its a silicon adapter that you place over your glass dropper so you can fill something that requires more precision

Im not all that interested in the device itself, but rather the little silicom adapter 

Check out at about 5:10 into the video



Looks very cool. I can certainly use a few of these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------

